# Happy Birthday DEAD SPIDER!



## Spookineer

Have a Happy Birthday, hope that it's as creepy as you like it!


----------



## turtle2778

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you have a great one.


----------



## Terrormaster

Happy bday DS!


----------



## dynoflyer

Happy Birthday, Dead Spider!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Have a Happy B'day


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Adam I

Happy Bithday


----------



## beelce

A big fat Happy birthday to you Dead Spider!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday DS!!!


----------



## bourno

Happy B-day, don't party too hard


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday Dead Spider.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a lovely birthday, Dead Spider!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Birthday DS!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You're one of our most talented members! Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## DeadSpider

aw thanks everyone


----------



## kevin242

and many MOOOORE!!!


----------



## Don Givens

Happy Birthday. Love your work.


----------



## pyro

Hi Ang


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, pyro!


----------



## Spider Rider

Happy Birthday. I will step on a spider in your honor.


----------



## playfx

Happy Birthday, hope you had a great day!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Happy birthday Dead Spider!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Lilly

Happy B Day DS..
Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Revenant

Feliz Cumplianos, Aranamuerta!


----------



## Draik41895

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DeadSpider

muchas gracias a todos



Thanks everyone  for the birthday wishes! 

My gift today was..... drywall!!

... and yes, i was happy. It's for my new studio, and the sooner it's built the sooner I can make stuff!


----------



## Draik41895

yay


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy Belated B-Day DS!


----------



## scareme

A late Happy Birthday to you Dead Spider! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Happy Belated birthday!


----------



## Vlad

Belated Happy Birthday wishes to you Angie.


----------

